# [emerge] gcc-4.4.5 failed

## Mr.P4T4TE

Salut à tous.

Je suis en train d'installer gentoo sur une nouvelle machine.

ça se passe plutôt bien jusqu'à ce que je décide de peaufiner un peu les USE flags.

Malheureusement la mise à jour complète ( emerge -uDN @world ) échoue lors de la compilation de gcc.

le build.log se termine comme ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .o f2c_specifics.o
> 
> libtool: link: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ranlib .libs/libgfortran.a
> ...

 

et emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                         System Settings
> ...

 

J'ai fait plusieur essai en essayant de modifier les USE flags ou de réinstaller gcc directement, ça ne change rien.

Je me permet de me répondre : problème résolu en ajoutant "-mno-avx" au CFLAGS ... Si qqn peut m'expliquer pourquoi ?!

----------

## netfab

Bug 352495 - sys-devel/gcc-4.[45]: building packages with -mavx causes crashes

----------

